# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مکانیک شریف؟ تهران؟ امیر کبیر

## MoAs

*سلام
واقعا موندم چیکار کنم!!!!
منطقه 1 رتبم 820 شده و سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم.با توجه به رتبه و سهمیه  تو رشته ی مورد علاقم (مکانیک) شریف هم قبول میشم.اما شک دارم  کدوم دانشگاه برم. شریف ؟ تهران؟ امیر کبیر؟
خیلیا میگن برو شریف،اما نمیدونم میتونم با رتبه های دو رقمی و تک رقمی رقابت کنم.آیا میتونم با جو خشک شریف سازگارشم؟بخصوص اینکه حرفای زیادی درباره ی دانشجو هاش و سختگیری استاداش و ... شنیدم
خودم فکر میکنم تهران یا امیر کبیر برام بهتر باشه،چون دانشجوهاش و جو دانشگاه ازهم لحاظ درسی وهم  روحیه های با من سازگار تر باشن.
اما بازم بین امیر کبیر وتهران موندم؟از یه طرف اسما نهران از امیر کبیر بالاتره.ازیه طرف بعضیا میگنتو رشته  مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره.بعضی ها هم میگن تهران خیلی فضاش سیاسیه ،بعضی ها هم میگن امیر کبیر سیاسی تره و...
اگه کسی اطلاعاتی از تفاوتهای این دانشگاه ها بخصوص تو رشته مکانیک و همچنین جو کلی دانشگاه داره خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنه .بخصوص کسانیکه سابقه ی تحصیل تو این دانشگاه ها رو دارن

*

----------


## sepanta1990

> *سلام
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم!!!!
> منطقه 1 رتبم 520 شده و سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم.با توجه به رتبه و سهمیه تو رشته ی مورد علاقم (مکانیک) شریف هم قبول میشم.اما شک دارم کدوم دانشگاه برم. شریف ؟ تهران؟ امیر کبیر؟
> اگه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم احتمالا امیر کبیر قبولم.ولی برای تهران یا شریف باید از سهمیه استفاده کنم
> خیلیا میگن برو شریف،اما نمیدونم میتونم با رتبه های دو رقمی و تک رقمی رقابت کنم.آیا میتونم با جو خشک شریف سازگارشم؟بخصوص اینکه حرفای زیادی درباره ی دانشجو هاش و سختگیری استاداش و ... شنیدم
> خودم فکر میکنم تهران یا امیر کبیر برام بهتر باشه،چون دانشجوهاش و جو دانشگاه ازهم لحاظ درسی وهم روحیه های با من سازگار تر باشن.
> اما بازم بین امیر کبیر وتهران موندم؟از یه طرف اسما نهران از امیر کبیر بالاتره.ازیه طرف بعضیا میگنتو رشته مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره.از یه طرف ترجیح میدم اگه فرق زیادی بینشون نباشه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم.بعضی ها هم میگن تهران خیلی فضاش سیاسیه ،بعضی ها هم میگن امیر کبیر سیاسی تره و...
> اگه کسی اطلاعاتی از تفاوتهای این دانشگاه ها بخصوص تو رشته مکانیک و همچنین جو کلی دانشگاه داره خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنه .بخصوص کسانیکه سابقه ی تحصیل تو این دانشگاه ها رو دارن
> 
> *


انتخاب با خوته.فقط درمورد جو شریف بگم که شنیده هات همه ش توهمات یه عده شریف ندیده است که یا نمیدونن یا قصد تخریب دارن  این حرفا رو میزنن.
 شریف جوش عالیههههه خیلی بهتر از تهران

----------


## newpath

دانشگاه امیرکبیر سخترین دانشگاه کشور در زمینه مکانیکه ... برترین دانشگاه صنعتی کشورم شده

----------


## mkh-ana

آقا من درسته دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهران هستم ولی سر کلاس دانشگاه شریف هم رفتم .


یه چیزی میگم یه چیزی میشنوی.


انقدر اینا خرخونن و درسای جلوتره از ترم خوندن که اگه ببینیشون خودتو میبازی.

من بغل رتبه 7 ریاضی سر کلاس نشسته بودم . استاد سوال کرد اومد یه جوری با یه ریاضی حل کرد که من گیج شدم!!!

خیلی از بچه های شریف درسای دانشگاهشون -کردیت- میخوره یعنی بودن برداشتن درس با نمره 20 پاس شدن.

شما بغل یه چنین اشخاصی باید درس بخونین و واقعا کار سختی هست و دیگه نمیشه راحت زندگی کرد.((حداقل 4 سال کارشناسی))

این حرف رو از کسی بشنو که خودش دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهرانه و دانشجو ضعیفی نیست که الکی جو بده.

اگه بری اونجا باید خودتو فدای درس بکنی.

از من گفتن بود.

----------


## sepanta1990

> آقا من درسته دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهران هستم ولی سر کلاس دانشگاه شریف هم رفتم .
> 
> 
> یه چیزی میگم یه چیزی میشنوی.
> 
> 
> انقدر اینا خرخونن و درسای جلوتره از ترم خوندن که اگه ببینیشون خودتو میبازی.
> 
> من بغل رتبه 7 ریاضی سر کلاس نشسته بودم . استاد سوال کرد اومد یه جوری با یه ریاضی حل کرد که من گیج شدم!!!
> ...


آقا اطلاعات غلط نده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## TIGER

این 3 دانشگاه دانشگاه های برتر هستند ولی توصیه من به شما اینه که اگه در مقطع ارشد و دکتری می خوای خارج از ایران درس بخونی بری شریف

----------


## newpath

دوستم ارشد رتبش 10 شد نزد شریف  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## artim

رتبه 50 دانشگاه تهران میشناسم که اومده دانشگاه درس نخونده گذاشته شب امتحانی
هم اینجور ادمهست هم ادم خرخون که جلو جلو بخونه
چیز کلی نیست که بگی بری شریف دیگه نمیکشی میبازی

----------


## MoAs

> آقا من درسته دانشجو برق دانشگاه تهران هستم ولی سر کلاس دانشگاه شریف هم رفتم .
> 
> 
> یه چیزی میگم یه چیزی میشنوی.
> 
> 
> انقدر اینا خرخونن و درسای جلوتره از ترم خوندن که اگه ببینیشون خودتو میبازی.
> 
> من بغل رتبه 7 ریاضی سر کلاس نشسته بودم . استاد سوال کرد اومد یه جوری با یه ریاضی حل کرد که من گیج شدم!!!
> ...


منم از همین میترسم.در مورد دانشگاه تهران چطور؟

----------


## newpath

اگه بفکر اینی که تو کلاس حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشی .. کارت سخته .. اونم تو برق و مکانیک شریف .. ولی چرا اینقد واست مهمه !!! مهم مدرکو معدلته

----------


## mkh-ana

> رتبه 50 دانشگاه تهران میشناسم که اومده دانشگاه درس نخونده گذاشته شب امتحانی
> هم اینجور ادمهست هم ادم خرخون که جلو جلو بخونه
> چیز کلی نیست که بگی بری شریف دیگه نمیکشی میبازی


منظور من نمره و امتحان نیست!!!

من خودم به سادگی درسای برقو پاس میکنم و مشکلی ندارم .شکر خدا نمرات اکثر درسام بالاست.

مشکل من با این جور بچه ها اینه که فقط وفقط و فقط و فقط درس میخونن!!!!

زندگی نمیکنن!!!

اگه بخوای باهاش طرح رفاقت بریزی و ازین جور چیزا به مشکل میخوری .

اینا تو رابطه اجتماعی ضعیفن و منزوی هستن.

بچه های مکانیک دانشگاه تهران هم خیلی میخونن و متعادل تر و قابل قبول ترن((البته من چون جزو بچه های دانشگاه تهرانم این حرفو میزنم خودتون بیاین میفهمین این جا هم مثل اونجاس و ما تو این جا معدل 20 (بدون فتوشاپ) زیاد داریم.))

البته به نظرم برین امیر کبیر بهتره چون بچه هاش خیلی خوب درس میخونن - متعادل نه زننده و دیوونه کننده

----------


## sepanta1990

> منظور من نمره و امتحان نیست!!!
> 
> من خودم به سادگی درسای برقو پاس میکنم و مشکلی ندارم .شکر خدا نمرات اکثر درسام بالاست.
> 
> مشکل من با این جور بچه ها اینه که فقط وفقط و فقط و فقط درس میخونن!!!!
> 
> زندگی نمیکنن!!!
> 
> اگه بخوای باهاش طرح رفاقت بریزی و ازین جور چیزا به مشکل میخوری .
> ...


به بچه ها اینجوری مشاوره میدی؟

----------


## artim

> منظور من نمره و امتحان نیست!!!
> 
> من خودم به سادگی درسای برقو پاس میکنم و مشکلی ندارم .شکر خدا نمرات اکثر درسام بالاست.
> 
> مشکل من با این جور بچه ها اینه که فقط وفقط و فقط و فقط درس میخونن!!!!
> 
> زندگی نمیکنن!!!
> 
> اگه بخوای باهاش طرح رفاقت بریزی و ازین جور چیزا به مشکل میخوری .
> ...



خب باهاشون رفاقت نمیکنی خیلی ساده

----------


## Keiv4n

من بودم میرفتم شریف. خیلی راحت.

----------


## sepanta1990

> خب باهاشون رفاقت نمیکنی خیلی ساده


پشت سر بچه های شریف چه افسانه ها که نساختن. یعنی اسطوره ای هستیم برا خودمونا  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mkh-ana

> به بچه ها اینجوری مشاوره میدی؟



من به کسایی که خودشون رتبه دو رقمی نیوردن و با سهمیه میخوان برق یا مکانیک شریف برن این حرفا رو میزنم.

بقیه دانشجو های شریف تا حد زیادی قابل قبول هستن.((از نظر درس خوندن و زندگی کردن))

من به کسی که خودش رتبه نیورده و با سهمیه میخواد بره اصلا شریف رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم.

----------


## mkh-ana

بقیه دانشجوای شریف(بجز برق و مکانیک) بچه های خوبین .


((برقیا و مکانیکیا اسطوره های عجیب غریبن بقیه اشون گلن))

هم درس  هم زندگی.

شعار من

----------


## MoAs

> اگه بفکر اینی که تو کلاس حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشی .. کارت سخته .. اونم تو برق و مکانیک شریف .. ولی چرا اینقد واست مهمه !!! مهم مدرکو معدلته


چهارسال یه عمره واسه خودش .نمیخوام این چهار سال عذاب بکشم.دوست دارم زندگی متعادلی داشته باشم و تحصیل و تفریح،هردوش کنار هم باشه

----------


## sima1991

من با شریفیا زیاد برخورد داشتم خیلی رو مخن :Yahoo (94): 
شوخی کردم توهین نباشه
ولی خوب واقعا آدمای باهوش! (نمی گم درسخون می گم با هوش) توشون خیلی زیاده که واقعا وقتی بینشون قرار باشه رقابت کنی تو یه کلاس این موضوع میره رو اعصابت
البته بچه های خودشون فکر میکنن خیلی fun دارن و ول میگردن و اینا :Yahoo (76): ولی عملا اینطوری نیست یعنی واقعا دو روز قبل امتحان میخونن از یه بدبختی که کل ترم خونده نمرشون بهتر میشه
برخلاف تصور عموم هوش اجتماعی بالایی هم دارن!!! یعنی خیلی سریع می تونن از موقعیتاشون استفاده کنن....سریع اگه بخوان مخ یه استادو بزنن باهاش مقاله بدن تو آزمایشگاش کار کنن و و و...
شاد یکی فکر کنه بودن تو همچین جوی باعث شه آدم خودشم خصوصیتای فردیش رشد کنه ولی باید بگم خیر...معمولا سایرینی که این هوشو ندارن سرخورده میشن و عملکردشون تو دانشگاه افتضاح میشه...
جو مکانیک تهران خیلی خوبه...کلا اللی تللیه :Yahoo (94): ، شوخی بود ولی کلا جوشون خیلی شاده درسم می خوننا ولی آدم شاخ رو مخ رو اعصاب مثل شریف کمتر توش پیدا میشه که به نظر من این یه مزیته...
به نظر من کنکور واقعا یه مسابقه عادلانه است که اکثر آدما رو میبره جایی که متعلق بهش هستن...
فقط یه چیزی بگم که بچه های دانشگاه تهران از جمله خودم نسبت به هیئت علمی یه موصع خیلی خیلی بد دارن حتی بدتر از سهمیه ایثارگرا و...

----------


## Elnaz13

من اگه جای شما بودم چون دلم نمیخواد بهم بگن تو به خاطر مامان و بابات داری اینجا درس میخونی با رتبه ی خودم و بدون سهمیه دانشگاه میرفتم.
اگه دقت کنید می بینید که همه ی اونایی که تو آزمون ارشد تک رقمی میشن تو شریف درس نمیخونند پس این نشون میده که اگه شریف نری به این معنی نیست که از اونا عقبی.
دوست صمیمی من که از من یه سال بزرگتره تو شریف برق میخونه و رتبه ی کشوریش 2 رقمیه.من شاهدم که به خاطر استادایی که داشت تونست شریف قبول شه.اون همه نبوغ خاصی نداشت . تو کنکور امسال هم با یکی از تک رقمی ها آشنایی نزدیک دارم.اون هم به خاطر شرایط شگفت انگیز(!) ی که پدر و مادرش براش فراهم کردن و مبالغ نجومی تک رقمی شد و دوستش که از نظر درسی تو مدرسه باهاش برابر بود سه رقمی بالای 500 !
از طرفی مکانیک امیر کبیر از تهران بالاتره فکر کنم ولی از شریف نیست. شما میتونید برای کارشناسی امیر کبیر رو بخونید و بعد برای ارشد کلاس های کنکوری شرکت کنید و از خود بچه های شریف هم بهتر بشید. همش بستگی به درست خوندن و کلاس های اضافه برای تست زنی داره.اینا رو من شاهدم که میگیم.
به هر حال موفق باشید

----------


## sima1991

> من اگه جای شما بودم چون دلم نمیخواد بهم بگن تو به خاطر مامان و بابات داری اینجا درس میخونی با رتبه ی خودم و بدون سهمیه دانشگاه میرفتم.
> اگه دقت کنید می بینید که همه ی اونایی که تو آزمون ارشد تک رقمی میشن تو شریف درس نمیخونند پس این نشون میده که اگه شریف نری به این معنی نیست که از اونا عقبی.
> دوست صمیمی من که از من یه سال بزرگتره تو شریف برق میخونه و رتبه ی کشوریش 2 رقمیه.من شاهدم که به خاطر استادایی که داشت تونست شریف قبول شه.اون همه نبوغ خاصی نداشت . تو کنکور امسال هم با یکی از تک رقمی ها آشنایی نزدیک دارم.اون هم به خاطر شرایط شگفت انگیز(!) ی که پدر و مادرش براش فراهم کردن و مبالغ نجومی تک رقمی شد و دوستش که از نظر درسی تو مدرسه باهاش برابر بود سه رقمی بالای 500 !
> از طرفی مکانیک امیر کبیر از تهران بالاتره فکر کنم ولی از شریف نیست. شما میتونید برای کارشناسی امیر کبیر رو بخونید و بعد برای ارشد کلاس های کنکوری شرکت کنید و از خود بچه های شریف هم بهتر بشید. همش بستگی به درست خوندن و کلاس های اضافه برای تست زنی داره.اینا رو من شاهدم که میگیم.
> به هر حال موفق باشید


اگه میبینی تو ارشد همه تک رقمیا شریفی نیستن به خاطر اینه که اکثر خوباشون ارشد و اپلای کردن رفتن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## khaan

من جای شما بودم امیرکبیر رو انتخاب میکردم فضای خیلی بهتری داره برای تصحیل آروم و سالم مناسب تره. دانشگاه تهران فضای اسلمی نداره برای تحصیل متاسفانه

----------


## setarehshab

اوه چقدر شریفیا رو بردی بالا 
انگار تافته جدا از بافته هست
هوش اجتماعی هوش سرشار ! چقدر بزرگش میکنی

انگار هیچکس برخوردی نداشته دیگه این روزا تو اطراف ادم از هر دانشگاهی پیدا میشه

ضمنا مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره 

خود امیرکبیر هم جو خوبی داره ...

----------


## Elnaz13

> اگه میبینی تو ارشد همه تک رقمیا شریفی نیستن به خاطر اینه که اکثر خوباشون ارشد و اپلای کردن رفتن


نه اینطور نیست. من خودم خارج از کشور زندگی کردم و درباره ی همه ی این ها تحقیق کردم.
معمولا نمی صرفه شما برای ارشد برید.اصولا بورسیه ها برای دکتراست.
در ضمن همه ی اونایی که ما بهشون میگیم نابغه برق نمیخونند.بیشترشون ریاضیات محض می خونند.فقط اونا که خیلی تک هستند برای ارشد میرن از ایران

----------


## setarehshab

دوست عزیز در نهایت درس خوندن شما و نتایجت سنجیده میشه نه اسم دانشگاهت 
ولی من بودم میرفتم امیرکبیر 


ضمنا بورسیه برای ارشد هم هست 
یکی از هم دوره های من ارشد بورسیه شد البته رفت استنفورد ؛) 

بعضیا هم مستقیم میرن دکترا بعد لیسانس

این اطلاعات هم زبطی. ب خارج از کشور زندگی کردن نداره

----------


## sima1991

> اوه چقدر شریفیا رو بردی بالا 
> انگار تافته جدا از بافته هست
> هوش اجتماعی هوش سرشار ! چقدر بزرگش میکنی
> 
> انگار هیچکس برخوردی نداشته دیگه این روزا تو اطراف ادم از هر دانشگاهی پیدا میشه
> 
> ضمنا مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره 
> 
> خود امیرکبیر هم جو خوبی داره ...


می دونم تو اطراف هر کی یکی دو نفر پیدا میشه از هر دانشگاهی ولی من در مورد جو غالبشون صحبت کردم :Yahoo (105): 
هوش اجتماعی بالایی ام دارن واقعا ...اتفاقا تو موقعیت هایی که به دردشون بخوره نه تنها منزوی نیستن که خیلی هم فعالن ...
مطمئنا جو همه دانشگاه های تهران خوبه...چون همشون جزو دانشگاه های برتر کشورن ولی ما داریم بین بهتر و بهترین صجبت میکنیم 
اگه کسی خوبه وقتی بره جایی که اکثریت عالین تو طول 4 سال اذیت میشه...

----------


## setarehshab

ضمنا ایشون شریفی بود 
رشته ش علوم کامپیوتر 
ولی خب معدلش 19 بود خیلی درسخون بود و مطالعات کامپیوتری بالایی داشت کلا

----------


## Elnaz13

> دوست عزیز در نهایت درس خوندن شما و نتایجت سنجیده میشه نه اسم دانشگاهت 
> ولی من بودم میرفتم امیرکبیر 
> 
> 
> ضمنا بورسیه برای ارشد هم هست 
> یکی از هم دوره های من ارشد بورسیه شد البته رفت استنفورد ؛) 
> 
> بعضیا هم مستقیم میرن دکترا بعد لیسانس
> 
> این اطلاعات هم زبطی. ب خارج از کشور زندگی کردن نداره


دوست عزیز من گفتم من از نزدیک در این رابطه تحقیق کردم
برای ارشد هم هست ولی نه هر دانشگاهی.کسی که شریف میخونه به استنفورد بعید میدونم راضی شه

----------


## sima1991

> نه اینطور نیست. من خودم خارج از کشور زندگی کردم و درباره ی همه ی این ها تحقیق کردم.
> معمولا نمی صرفه شما برای ارشد برید.اصولا بورسیه ها برای دکتراست.
> در ضمن همه ی اونایی که ما بهشون میگیم نابغه برق نمیخونند.بیشترشون ریاضیات محض می خونند.فقط اونا که خیلی تک هستند برای ارشد میرن از ایران


برای ارشد بچه های خیلی خوبشون که شاید تو هر ورودی شریف بشه گفت 50 درصدشون...چون وضعیت تحصیلی خوبی دارن fund میگیرن...پس دیگه هزینه ای به عهده شخص نیس که بصرفه یا نصرفه...
اون خیلی تکایی که میگین 50 درصد شریفین 30 درصد تهرانی بقیه هم از کل کشور... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## setarehshab

در رشته ریاضی ب همه جا میشه برای ارشد فاند تحصیلی گرفت
100 در 100

اروپا امریکا

----------


## setarehshab

بله درسته فاند ی ک دریافت میشه انگار مفت مجانی درس داری میخونی

ولی برای رشته های پزشکیه ک اصلا نمیصرفه و شما جیب پر پول باید داشته باشی


یکم تحقیقاتتون گسترده تر کنی به اینا میرسین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sima1991

شدن که میشه ولی میشه جزو همون 20 درصد یعنی جو غالب اپلای واسه ارشد از دو دانشگاه شریف و تهرانه به خاطر این که فقط این دو تا از دانشگاه های ایران تو رنکینگ qs هستن

----------


## Elnaz13

> برای ارشد بچه های خیلی خوبشون که شاید تو هر ورودی شریف بشه گفت 50 درصدشون...چون وضعیت تحصیلی خوبی دارن fund میگیرن...پس دیگه هزینه ای به عهده شخص نیس که بصرفه یا نصرفه...
> اون خیلی تکایی که میگین 50 درصد شریفین 30 درصد تهرانی بقیه هم از کل کشور...


اون 50 درصدی که میگین شامل رتبه ی تک کنکور هم میشه دیگه؟!من شاهدم که به هوش طرف ربطی نداره. به اساتید خصوصی و هزینه ای که براشون میشه مربوطه. مثلا اینکه اساتید شریف و تهران بهشون تدریس می کنند!
پس در نتیجه شریف ترس نداره.شما الآن با معدل 17 هم میتونید برید تو دانشگاه مونیخ مجانی مکانیک بخونید. خیلی از بچه ها در خارج اینکار رو میکنند. یه کنکور میدن و تو یه دانشگاه الکی مکانیک قبول میشن و 8000 یورو به دولت آلمان میدن که بعد از لیسانس پس میگیرن.

----------


## sima1991

ما اصلا این جا در مورد رشته های تجربی حرف نمیزدیم فقط داشتیم حرف فنی مهندسی و میزدیم شما هم بهتره با دقت بیشتری تاپیک و مطالعه کنین دوستم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khatereh 2

بدون سهمیه  هیات علمی برو ...... این طوری جایی میری که واقعا  قبول میشی. سهمیه هیات علمی هم عادلانه نیس.

----------


## MoAs

از همه ی دوستانی که نظر دادن ممنون.خوشحال میشم اگه بازم اطلاعاتی دارید مطرح کنید.ولی خواهشا  به عنوان تاپیک دقت کنید.

----------


## MoAs

> اوه چقدر شریفیا رو بردی بالا 
> انگار تافته جدا از بافته هست
> هوش اجتماعی هوش سرشار ! چقدر بزرگش میکنی
> 
> انگار هیچکس برخوردی نداشته دیگه این روزا تو اطراف ادم از هر دانشگاهی پیدا میشه
> 
> ضمنا مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره 
> 
> خود امیرکبیر هم جو خوبی داره ...


میشه یکم راجب جو امیر کبیر و تهران توضیح بدید؟
چقدر مطمئنید مکانیک امیر کبیر بهتره؟یعنی استاداش بهترن یا امکانات دانشگاه؟؟

----------


## sima1991

اگه پست های منو کامل می خوندین متوجه می شدین که گفتم 20 درصد از بقیه دانشجوهای سایر دانشگاه ها تو مقطع کارشناسی ارشد هم اپلای کردن و هم فاند گرفتن...
نمیدونم اگه چند بار ایمیل میزدین به اساتید کشورای دیگه  و استاد cv تون رو وا میکرد اولین چیزی که بعد اسم به چشمش میخوره نام دانشگاه بعد معدل و بعد مقاله و چیزای دیگه اس
استادی که سرش شلوغه و در واقع سرش به تنش می ارزه تو همون دو خط اول معمولا غربال اولیه رو انجام میده و بعد بقیه cv رو می خونه
چون خودم یه مدت درگیرش بودم اینو مطمئنم 
تو سایت applyabroad هم اگه لیست فاند گرفته های ارشدشو یه نگاه بندازین متوجه منظورم میشین
لفظ قلمم خوب اومدی :Yahoo (76):  ببخشید من نمی تونم کوچه خیابونی حرف بزنم شما به بزرگی خودتون ببخش :Yahoo (3): 
از صاحب تاپیک عذر می خوام اگه سایرین بجث و به انجراف کشیدن من تو پست اولم بیشتر اطلاعات لازم و بهتون گفتم
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## Elnaz13

دوستان دعوا نکنید.
هر کی هر جا میخواد قبول میشه

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
به نظر من فقط دانشگاه تهران 
تهران عالی
موفق باشید
بای :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## setarehshab

حرف زده جوابشو دادم اخه بعضیا همچین اظهار فضل میکنن انگار بقیه از پشت کوه اومدن  ی سری تفکرات شبیه بچه دبیرستانیا 16!17 ساله  یکم بزرگ شین توروخدا  :Yahoo (94):  از ما ک گذشت

----------


## MoAs

> سلام دوستان
> به نظر من فقط دانشگاه تهران 
> تهران عالی
> موفق باشید
> بای


ممنون
از چه لحاظ عالیه.میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## sepanta1990

> دوست عزیز من گفتم من از نزدیک در این رابطه تحقیق کردم
> برای ارشد هم هست ولی نه هر دانشگاهی.کسی که شریف میخونه به استنفورد بعید میدونم راضی شه


کسی که شریف درس میخونه ارزوشه بره استنفورد
برا مقطع ارشدم اکثر بچه ها اپلای میکنن + یه تعدادیشون بدون کنکور تو شریف میمونن + یه تعداد ادامه تحصیل نمیدن و تعداد انگشت شمار کنکور میدن

----------


## sepanta1990

> من به کسایی که خودشون رتبه دو رقمی نیوردن و با سهمیه میخوان برق یا مکانیک شریف برن این حرفا رو میزنم.
> 
> بقیه دانشجو های شریف تا حد زیادی قابل قبول هستن.((از نظر درس خوندن و زندگی کردن))
> 
> من به کسی که خودش رتبه نیورده و با سهمیه میخواد بره اصلا شریف رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم.


شما درمورد جو شریف و رابطه بچه ها باهمدیگه و درس خوندنشون حرفایی میزنید که اصلا واقعیت نداره

نمیدونم چقدر تو شریف بودین

----------


## sepanta1990

> چهارسال یه عمره واسه خودش .نمیخوام این چهار سال عذاب بکشم.دوست دارم زندگی متعادلی داشته باشم و تحصیل و تفریح،هردوش کنار هم باشه


برو ازاد. هم شریف هم تهران هم امیرکبیر باید درس بخونی خیلی هم بخونی

----------


## Elnaz13

> کسی که شریف درس میخونه ارزوشه بره استنفورد
> برا مقطع ارشدم اکثر بچه ها اپلای میکنن + یه تعدادیشون بدون کنکور تو شریف میمونن + یه تعداد ادامه تحصیل نمیدن و تعداد انگشت شمار کنکور میدن


خب ؟! من گفتم بچه های شریف نابغه نیستند. شریف ترس نداره...همین
ولی بهتره بدون سهمیه رفت دانشگاه.
حالا اینکه کی چجوری تو شریف میمونه به من ربطی نداره
خب خیلی ها هم از شریف میرن همه که نمی مونن
بالاخره بقیه دانشگاه ها هم بچه های تاپ داره
الآن من رتبه ام به مکانیک و عمران شریف میخوره ولی چون برق دوست دارم میرم یه دانشگاه دیگه...از همین جا میگم که بچه های شریف نابغه نیستند. البته هر کی درس میخونه قابل احترامه،توهین تلقی نشه حرفای من

----------


## sepanta1990

> خب ؟! من گفتم بچه های شریف نابغه نیستند. شریف ترس نداره...همینولی بهتره بدون سهمیه رفت دانشگاه.حالا اینکه کی چجوری تو شریف میمونه به من ربطی ندارهخب خیلی ها هم از شریف میرن همه که نمی موننبالاخره بقیه دانشگاه ها هم بچه های تاپ دارهالآن من رتبه ام به مکانیک و عمران شریف میخوره ولی چون برق دوست دارم میرم یه دانشگاه دیگه...از همین جا میگم که بچه های شریف نابغه نیستند. البته هر کی درس میخونه قابل احترامه،توهین تلقی نشه حرفای من


والا منم چند ساعته اینجا دارم سعی میکنم به بقیه بگم که بچه های شریفم ادمای عادی اند مثل بقیهن
میدونم چرا بعضیا ندیده و ندانسته توهمات خودشونو درمورد شریف و شریفیا نشر میدن

----------


## AmirAria

آقا اینقدر منو از شریف نترسونید  :Yahoo (21):  
 :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  : :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MoAs

> برو ازاد. هم شریف هم تهران هم امیرکبیر باید درس بخونی خیلی هم بخونی


 از پیشنهادت ممنون.بهش فکر میکنم
نگفتم نمیخوام درس بخونم.گفتم نمیخوام زندگیم جهنم شه و تو این چهار سال فرصت فک کردن به هیچ چیزدیگه ایو نداشته باشم.انتظار داشتم به عنوان کسی که تو این دانشگاه خوندید بیشتر راهنمایی میکردید.بازم ممنون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Elnaz13

> والا منم چند ساعته اینجا دترم سعی میکنم به بقیه بگم که بچه های شریفم ادنای عادی اند مثل بقیهنمیدونم چرا بعضیا ندیده و ندانسته توهمات خودشونو درمورد شریف و شریفیا نشر میدن


موافقم کاملا

----------


## sepanta1990

> از پیشنهادت ممنون.بهش فکر میکنم
> نگفتم نمیخوام درس بخونم.گفتم نمیخوام زندگیم جهنم شه و تو این چهار سال فرصت فک کردن به هیچ چیزدیگه ایو نداشته باشم.انتظار داشتم به عنوان کسی که تو این دانشگاه خوندید بیشتر راهنمایی میکردید.بازم ممنون


من ده تا نظر گذاشتم بازم اخر حرف خودتونو میزنید.بعید میدونم واقعا دنبال راهنمایی باشین

----------


## MoAs

> من ده تا نظر گذاشتم بازم اخر حرف خودتونو میزنید.بعید میدونم واقعا دنبال راهنمایی باشین


من حرفی نزدم .فقط شنیده هامو گفتم و راهنمایی خواستم.شما با طعنه جوابمو دادید.
بازم ممنون که نظرتونو گفتید

----------


## sepanta1990

> من حرفی نزدم .فقط شنیده هامو گفتم و راهنمایی خواستم.شما با طعنه جوابمو دادید.بازم ممنون که نظرتونو گفتید


طعنه نزدم جدی گفتم. فک نمیکنم سختی درس خوندن بین شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر تفاوتی داشته باشه.هر سه دانشکاه قوی ان و استاداشون سخت گیر.به امید اینکه درسات راحتتر باشه شریفو ول نکن بری امیرکبیر.امیرکبیر سختتر نباشه راحتتر نیس

----------


## alihoseini

> *سلام
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم!!!!
> منطقه 1 رتبم 520 شده و سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم.با توجه به رتبه و سهمیه  تو رشته ی مورد علاقم (مکانیک) شریف هم قبول میشم.اما شک دارم  کدوم دانشگاه برم. شریف ؟ تهران؟ امیر کبیر؟
> اگه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم احتمالا امیر کبیر قبولم.ولی برای تهران یا شریف باید از سهمیه استفاده کنم
> خیلیا میگن برو شریف،اما نمیدونم میتونم با رتبه های دو رقمی و تک رقمی رقابت کنم.آیا میتونم با جو خشک شریف سازگارشم؟بخصوص اینکه حرفای زیادی درباره ی دانشجو هاش و سختگیری استاداش و ... شنیدم
> خودم فکر میکنم تهران یا امیر کبیر برام بهتر باشه،چون دانشجوهاش و جو دانشگاه ازهم لحاظ درسی وهم  روحیه های با من سازگار تر باشن.
> اما بازم بین امیر کبیر وتهران موندم؟از یه طرف اسما نهران از امیر کبیر بالاتره.ازیه طرف بعضیا میگنتو رشته  مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره.از یه طرف ترجیح میدم اگه فرق زیادی بینشون نباشه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم.بعضی ها هم میگن تهران خیلی فضاش سیاسیه ،بعضی ها هم میگن امیر کبیر سیاسی تره و...
> اگه کسی اطلاعاتی از تفاوتهای این دانشگاه ها بخصوص تو رشته مکانیک و همچنین جو کلی دانشگاه داره خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنه .بخصوص کسانیکه سابقه ی تحصیل تو این دانشگاه ها رو دارن
> 
> *


میشه در صداتونو بگید

----------


## Shayan

> *سلام
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم!!!!
> منطقه 1 رتبم 520 شده و سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم.با توجه به رتبه و سهمیه  تو رشته ی مورد علاقم (مکانیک) شریف هم قبول میشم.اما شک دارم  کدوم دانشگاه برم. شریف ؟ تهران؟ امیر کبیر؟
> اگه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم احتمالا امیر کبیر قبولم.ولی برای تهران یا شریف باید از سهمیه استفاده کنم
> خیلیا میگن برو شریف،اما نمیدونم میتونم با رتبه های دو رقمی و تک رقمی رقابت کنم.آیا میتونم با جو خشک شریف سازگارشم؟بخصوص اینکه حرفای زیادی درباره ی دانشجو هاش و سختگیری استاداش و ... شنیدم
> خودم فکر میکنم تهران یا امیر کبیر برام بهتر باشه،چون دانشجوهاش و جو دانشگاه ازهم لحاظ درسی وهم  روحیه های با من سازگار تر باشن.
> اما بازم بین امیر کبیر وتهران موندم؟از یه طرف اسما نهران از امیر کبیر بالاتره.ازیه طرف بعضیا میگنتو رشته  مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره.از یه طرف ترجیح میدم اگه فرق زیادی بینشون نباشه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم.بعضی ها هم میگن تهران خیلی فضاش سیاسیه ،بعضی ها هم میگن امیر کبیر سیاسی تره و...
> اگه کسی اطلاعاتی از تفاوتهای این دانشگاه ها بخصوص تو رشته مکانیک و همچنین جو کلی دانشگاه داره خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنه .بخصوص کسانیکه سابقه ی تحصیل تو این دانشگاه ها رو دارن
> 
> *




بستگی داره به چه قصدی می خواید بیاید شریف. البته دروغ نمی گم بهتون، بچه هایی که اینجا با سهمیه هیئت علمی هستن زیاد خوب به فکر درس نیستن معمولا (همیشه استثنا هست)، اما راجع به جو، بله، جو درسی تقریبا به شدت سنگین هست، برای مکانیک رو عرض می کنم، رشته هتل هم داریم  :Yahoo (1): 

در مورد مقایسه شریف با امیرکبیر  :Yahoo (21):  خودتون بهتر می دونید
در مورد دانشگاه تهران و امیرکبیر هم، ببینید جو، کلا توی دانشگاهای شریف و تهران، همین دو تا، خیلیییییی متفاوته با جو امیرکبیر.
بله این اثبات شده نیست، صرفا نظر شخصی من این هست و بعضی دوستان که مثلا برادر یکیشون توی دانشگاه تهران بود، و دوستان امیرکبیری هم داریم، نه این که بد باشن، ولی خب، جو دانشگاه شریف و تهران از نظر علمی خیلی متفاوت هست با امیرکبیر.

دقت کنید بد و خوب به نسبت تعریف می شه، و به سلیقه، همه این دانشگاها جزو برترین های کشورن، ولی پیشنهاد من بهتون اینه که حالا که فرصتی رو دارین که خیلیا آرزوشو دارن، بچسبید به درس و مطمئن باشین ازش لذت هم می برین.

اما اون اطلاعاتتون راجع به جو خشک شریف و این که فکر کنید همه یه عینک زدن و تو کتابن و اینا، غیر واقعی هست، بچه های مکانیک هم عمدتا بچه های به قول معروف اهل حال و خوبی هستن.

موفق باشید

----------


## MoAs

> طعنه نزدم جدی گفتم. فک نمیکنم سختی درس خوندن بین شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر تفاوتی داشته باشه.هر سه دانشکاه قوی ان و استاداشون سخت گیر.به امید اینکه درسات راحتتر باشه شریفو ول نکن بری امیرکبیر.امیرکبیر سختتر نباشه راحتتر نیس


فقط استادا نیستن دانشجو هایی که قرار چهارسال کنارشون باشی هم مهمن.روحیات و اخلاقشون و...

----------


## MoAs

> میشه در صداتونو بگید


ادبیات:70
دینی:85
عربی:74
زبان:65
ریاضی:60
فیزیک:75
شیمی:40

----------


## mina_j

> *سلام
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم!!!!
> منطقه 1 رتبم 520 شده و سهمیه هیئت علمی هم دارم.با توجه به رتبه و سهمیه  تو رشته ی مورد علاقم (مکانیک) شریف هم قبول میشم.اما شک دارم  کدوم دانشگاه برم. شریف ؟ تهران؟ امیر کبیر؟
> اگه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم احتمالا امیر کبیر قبولم.ولی برای تهران یا شریف باید از سهمیه استفاده کنم
> خیلیا میگن برو شریف،اما نمیدونم میتونم با رتبه های دو رقمی و تک رقمی رقابت کنم.آیا میتونم با جو خشک شریف سازگارشم؟بخصوص اینکه حرفای زیادی درباره ی دانشجو هاش و سختگیری استاداش و ... شنیدم
> خودم فکر میکنم تهران یا امیر کبیر برام بهتر باشه،چون دانشجوهاش و جو دانشگاه ازهم لحاظ درسی وهم  روحیه های با من سازگار تر باشن.
> اما بازم بین امیر کبیر وتهران موندم؟از یه طرف اسما نهران از امیر کبیر بالاتره.ازیه طرف بعضیا میگنتو رشته  مکانیک امیرکبیر بهتره.از یه طرف ترجیح میدم اگه فرق زیادی بینشون نباشه از سهمیه استفاده نکنم.بعضی ها هم میگن تهران خیلی فضاش سیاسیه ،بعضی ها هم میگن امیر کبیر سیاسی تره و...
> اگه کسی اطلاعاتی از تفاوتهای این دانشگاه ها بخصوص تو رشته مکانیک و همچنین جو کلی دانشگاه داره خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنه .بخصوص کسانیکه سابقه ی تحصیل تو این دانشگاه ها رو دارن
> 
> *



واقعا سه رقمی شدی دمت گرم باباااااااا بنظرم بروشریف من ک عاشق بهشتی ام

----------


## mkh-ana

بچه ها من نمیگم شریف خیلی خفنه و بچه های شریف همشون خفن هستن اصلا و ابدا.

من فقط میگم دانشجوهای برق شریف و مکانیک شریف عجیب و غریب هستن تموم شد رفت.

نه در مورد استادا حرفی زدم نه در مورد دانشگاه و نه در مورد دانشجو های بقیه رشته ها.

والسلام ختم کلام

----------

